# heated meds!



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Argh! My box of prontogest, clexane and prednisolone was left an inch away from hot radiator for a couple of hours last night and this morning. Don't know if they got hotter than 25 degrees or not. Are they safe to use? Can't reach clinic to check. Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am afraid if you do not know the exact storage temperature and duration it would be wrong of me to say yes or know. It sounds like it was a relatively short period out of storage temperature, but for prednisolone and clexane it says no higher than 25 degrees and I don't have any information on prontogest as it is not licensed in this country and I do not have a data sheet. Assuming it is similar to gestone, this also says no hotter than 25 degrees.

The shelf lives the company put on it at a particular temperature is based on the drug being in a cupboard at 25 degrees for the whole length of the shelf life and samples taken out at certain intervals to prove that the medication is ok. They may at the company have information available about hotter storage and whether this does affect the stability of the drug if it is only for a short period. Professionally, without that data to hand though I cannot say.

You could try asking the local pharmacy to phone the customer services department for Sanofi-aventis to ask about the Clexane as this is expensive, getting some new prednisolone as it is cheap and deciding yourself what to do about the prontogest as it is not a uk product. If it has a UK branch of the company they may be able to find out for you - does it have on the box who makes it?


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice (again), it was really helpful. The info with the Prontogest is all Italian, but I eventually heard from my clinic too who said I didn't need to bin them and that they would be stable enough after this short exposure - I imagine they have had sillies like us who have done this before...


----------

